# Craft master Seymour Bernstein attacks the genius Glenn Gould



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

saw this video on youtube, it is called "Seymour Bernstein REACTS to Glenn Gould playing Brahms". I don't know I got mixed feelings about what master Seymour said so I just wanted to know your opinion about the whole thing.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't see Gould the way he does,I felt Gould's playing has so much heart!!!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Gould had no feel for classical or romantic period music, Bernstein is dead right here

this is a disaster


----------



## itisi69 (2 mo ago)

Gould is more a barroque player than a romantic. He loves the mathematical music of Bach.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

I note everyone is buying Bernstein’s recordings like they are buying Gould’s ?


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)




----------

